# Lathe tips



## applescotty (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been visiting Tony's machinery info site for years, but somehow never noticed his page on tips and tricks for lathe use. Seems like some good stuff in there:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/page13.html

Scott


----------



## bentprop (Jun 6, 2008)

He must have left his chuck key in the chuck more than once :big:


----------



## rake60 (Jun 6, 2008)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> He must have left his chuck key in the chuck more than once :big:



Well I do think he's making his point.
A chuck key is the #1 cause of injury or damage to the machine when it comes to a lathe.
I'm not sure 5 mentions of it are enough.
Then again it it got your attention maybe it is. 

It's in there 5 times because it IS that important!

The #1 issue in maching at home or at work is SAFETY!
The #2 issue is SAFETY
The #3 issue is SAFETY

After that the quality, accuracy and profitability fall in there somewhere.
The most talented machinist is little more than a human text book without 
their hands. 

Rick


----------

